# wheel of time



## Seth son of Tom (Oct 31, 2011)

so i'm planning to soon give wheel of time a try and i'm wondering at what point it's best to read the prequel. first? last? middle? never?


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 31, 2011)

There is already a Wheel of Time Thread here.  As for your question it is addressed in the thread but I have not read the prequel, but I would not read it first.


----------

